# Driver's License in Egypt



## Sophy (Jan 4, 2014)

Hello everyone!

I'm a Swedish girl named Sofia, who lives in the village Marsa Alam, and I have one question.

Does anyone of you know if it's possible for me, that is _no_ Egyptian citizen, to get a Driver's license in here in Egypt, _without_ already having a european license? 

Thanks!


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Hi

Yes, but first you have to have residency then you can apply for a licence


----------



## Sophy (Jan 4, 2014)

Okay, thanks!

Leaves me to one further question... How do I get residency? 

Thank you!


----------



## hurghadapat (Mar 26, 2010)

Sophy said:


> Okay, thanks!
> 
> Leaves me to one further question... How do I get residency?
> 
> Thank you!


You should be able to do it by just extending your tourist visa.....have a look here.

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/eg...living-egypt/87175-driving-test-hurghada.html


----------



## Helen Ellis (Aug 9, 2008)

Hope you brought your Certificates of Education with you! You'll need them to get a licence.


----------



## Sophy (Jan 4, 2014)

Helen Ellis said:


> Hope you brought your Certificates of Education with you! You'll need them to get a licence.


What is that? Education of what?


----------



## theottoman2001 (Jan 8, 2014)

*Moving Marsa Alam*

Hi,

Are you still living there by chance?

We are considering to move there for a work opportunity.

Any advice you can give would be great.

Did you get your drivers license?

All the best, Thanks


----------



## Sophy (Jan 4, 2014)

Hello!

Yes, I am still living here in Marsa Alam.
As I understand you're moving here for a job. Well, that's good because to be quite honest it's not so much to do here. Don't get me wrong, I love it. I came for this quiet, peaceful life. The people living here are just that, quiet and peaceful, and here is sweet restaurants with local food, cosy coffee shops, one of my favourite is the very nice coffee shop called . But if you're looking for more night life, I can't recommend this village.

It was actually my egyptian boyfriend who fixed this apartment for me, and he told me I was lucky to get a new, clean one. But the rents are quite low, and they're building a lot of new apartments. I will ask my boyfriend for more information about apartments. Or do your job opportunity arrange something for you? Many do. Either way, ask anything you want to know and I will ask my more experienced boyfriend.

And no, I haven't applied for a driver's license yet, thanks!


----------



## theottoman2001 (Jan 8, 2014)

theottoman2001 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Are you still living there by chance?
> 
> ...


Hey, great to get your reply. We are looking at a job.

Are you in the village say 1hr south the from international airport?

If successful the company is considering housing some staff members in this area. Already 1 or 2 are there. The work site is a gold mine 30 km west.

We are in an expat role now. So if we can get some fresh food and other things and enjoy the locality etc. for diving I think it might be a great place for a few years.

We are so grateful for your help. I will stay in touch if that's is okay and may have a few more questions.

All the best, Thanks, Chris


----------



## Sophy (Jan 4, 2014)

Yes, I am in that village, 1h south from the international airport 

Alright, yes I've seen a lot of gold mine workers here! 

I enjoy the local food, and most restaurants are fresh. At least I've been living here for 40 days now and not once did I get sick, nor stomach problems. The diving here is wonderful too, of course. This is the reason (apart from my boyfriend) that I moved here. There are plenty of good diving centers in this area.

Absolutely, keep in touch!


----------



## theottoman2001 (Jan 8, 2014)

Sophy said:


> Yes, I am in that village, 1h south from the international airport
> 
> Alright, yes I've seen a lot of gold mine workers here!
> 
> ...


Hello,

Thanks once again. That is helpful. Will stay in touch and see what happens.

All the best, Chris


----------



## Helen Ellis (Aug 9, 2008)

*Certificate of Education*



Sophy said:


> What is that? Education of what?


When you apply for your driving licence you will be asked to produce some kind of certificate of education. This could be any exam certificates you achieved at school/college/university, I would imagine whatever you did at 16/18yrs would be enough. I have been told they have to see originals, not copies. 

I thought people were joking when they said this, but no, it's true. I was surprised people actually had them here!

I think you need a medical and eye test too, but not sure about that. I don't drive here. 

Good luck.


----------



## Sophy (Jan 4, 2014)

Helen Ellis said:


> When you apply for your driving licence you will be asked to produce some kind of certificate of education. This could be any exam certificates you achieved at school/college/university, I would imagine whatever you did at 16/18yrs would be enough. I have been told they have to see originals, not copies.
> 
> I thought people were joking when they said this, but no, it's true. I was surprised people actually had them here!
> 
> ...


Thank you! But I don't know what kinds of cerficate you mean, in Sweden I never got something like this. You mean like the paper with your grades? And you think I can get the medical and eye test here in Egypt?
Thanks again


----------



## Gounie (Jan 27, 2011)

I didn't show my exam certificates when I went through the process to get my licence a few years ago. I did the medical and eye test easily at El Gouna hospital.


----------



## Helen Ellis (Aug 9, 2008)

A few British friends who took their driving tests in Hurghada two years ago had to produce exam certificates. They were both adults with UK licences. Apparently this has always been the rule but is rarely implemented. When this was discussed at the time, it seemed that Eastern Europeans had always produced certificates of education for their driving tests. Another case of one rule for some? Maybe it is just in Hurghada.
I'm sure the driving test centre will let you know what you need.


----------



## Sophy (Jan 4, 2014)

Thank you all for your replies, it's been very helpful. I am going to Hurghada tomorrow and I will ask them! Wish me luck!
XX
Sophy


----------



## Helen Ellis (Aug 9, 2008)

Good luck


----------

